# My 2002 leon cupra



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

*My 2002 leon cupra (updated pics 23/3/08)*

thought i would post up some updated pics of my leon cupra and the mods i have carried out over the last 10 months . comments are welcome
























And here is pics of it at E38 with all the mods fitted this year
























Cheer for the pic Icy 
















just a wee update on the cupra , Clean the engine bay and fitted new engine covers i got at the weekend


























_Modified by pologti16v at 5:25 AM 3-23-2008_


----------



## atarier (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow! Really nice car mate! Same as mine! I love the leather/alcantara interior!
Pretty carbon engine cover from Forge huh?
Congrats!


----------



## raul (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (atarier)*

nice car!!
the conbination of eather and alcantara is great!


----------



## FormulaRacing1 (Sep 5, 2007)

Very nice rice Brother....I like the wheels
What else you have in mind for future???


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

thanks for the comments , i took a few new pictures tonight with a few new mods in the engine bay 
















































cheers Kenny


----------



## Coilbox (Nov 3, 2003)

Thats not a cupra!!
someone telling porkies.......


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (Coilbox)*

why do you say this . 
as when out looking for a face lift leon cupra and that what i got and it called a cupra in the uk market


_Modified by pologti16v at 3:28 PM 10-19-2007_


----------



## atarier (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: (Coilbox)*

Thats a Cupra, the version with the other body kit, engine, an interior is the Cupra R!
Sorry noob!







hehehehe


----------



## FormulaRacing1 (Sep 5, 2007)

Very nice ride...Brother
I really like the color and the wheels, looks very clean


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (FormulaRacing1)*

Cheers for the comment , that the look i am after , oem+ ,but with a twist , so only people that know what a standard car look like can see the mods 
Kenny


----------



## infamous20V (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (pologti16v)*

cool photos, nice car


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (infamous20V)*

thanks , it is the first real arty pics i have took of the Leon
Kenny


----------



## clarencegi (Dec 16, 2007)

Very beautifukl car, congratulations.
Where do you buy the carbon motor cover?


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (clarencegi)*

Thanks for the comments
i have a cat back supersprint racing exhaust sitting in my living room waiting to go on to the car ,just need to find time to get it fitted 
i got the c\f engine covers second hand only cost £120 for both , the main cover is from forge and i think the lower one is also forge (don't think they make them anymore but could be wrong)


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (pologti16v)*

here a couple of pics of the exhaust system i got for the car


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (pologti16v)*

since i am off for xmas i thought i would get the exhaust fitted 


















_Modified by pologti16v at 2:47 PM 12-27-2007_


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

here is a few update pics taking from UD 9th march 2008 , i will update the pics as they come 
















































thank for the last 2 pics , britishmods guys
kenny


----------



## leontwintuning (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: My 2002 leon cupra (pologti16v)*

You have a very nice leon 
Congratulations 
That it(he,she) marks with rims you have puttings


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: My 2002 leon cupra (leontwintuning)*

thanks , the rims are untouched ,as it get parked about a foot away from the kerbs


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: My 2002 leon cupra (pologti16v)*

it been a while since i posted up , here is a few pics that was taking when i when to M.I.V.W in Holland . i even managed to pick up 2nd place in the SEAT group


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: My 2002 leon cupra (pologti16v)*

i sold the rials at the begin of the year , so just need to wait for my new 19" replacement to get delivered and i will get some new pics of the car will the wheels and other mods


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: My 2002 leon cupra (pologti16v)*

i got the replacement alloys for the car now and try one on the front to see what room i had between the tire and coilover adjuster , ant it turn out i got about 10-15mm space between then which means i can turn the coilover right down , the wheels will stay off until i get the car back from the bodyshop as it getting a mod done to the front end of the car 


















_Modified by pologti16v at 2:27 PM 2-14-2009_


----------



## Mickski (Feb 28, 2007)

The BBS alloys look great !


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (Mickski)*

thank you , i managed to win again a UD BEST SEAT this year , so that 2 in a row , i will get new pics up over the next few day as , i was messing about with the coilovers and spacers to get it to sit right and show off my new front bumper mod aswell


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (pologti16v)*

here a couple of pics of the leon with all it new mods at UD2009, where i won best seat


----------



## milliemix86 (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (pologti16v)*

CHs FTW
love those wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (milliemix86)*

here a few more pics since UD 2009









































































_Modified by pologti16v at 4:49 PM 7-3-2009_


_Modified by pologti16v at 8:24 PM 7-8-2009_


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

feel free to comments


----------



## hoodride (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (pologti16v)*

how the hell can I import a leon into canada....btw, im in love!!


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

i really need to update this thread as i spend a few more pounds on the car over last few months


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

I will update more pics after the feature is out in a few weeks


















































_Modified by pologti16v at 11:53 PM 4-17-2010_


----------



## TErak66 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (pologti16v)*

Nice car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif So clean the ch's look good on it to


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

well over the winter the car went back into the body-shop to get a few new mods and the paint freshen up for UD 2010 show that was in march .i have still to get new pics of the inside the car as i retirm the the headliner and pillar plastic as i was moving my focal tweeters onto the "A" pillars so i might aswell the the whole roof done at the same time 


































_Modified by pologti16v at 12:09 AM 4-18-2010_


----------



## R20 (Sep 21, 2009)

Real beauty! Are those 19" BBS CKs? What coilover set up do you have?
Cheers


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (Golf R)*

the wheels are 19"x8.5" bbs ch with a teflon finish on them , and the coilovers are kw 1 which are wound right down


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

I know it been a few months since i last updated this thread, I won a few more trophies since UD in the UK, top 5 SEAT at Club Charly's in Belgium , 1st place at MIVW in Holland and the last one was at E38 where i won best SEAT

During this time i have been messing about with the car , but the bigger thing i did was fit a Airlift suspension kit for a mk4 golf to the car as it got the same floor plan, i fitted this on my driveway at the weekend with just 4 weeks to E38 , i will need to get the car on the ramp too see what is stopping the front from coming down more and start cutting the chassis

comment are welcome

cheers Kenny



















Like thank Chris Shaw of Unique10 for taking the last 3 pics of the car at E38X this year


----------



## Freeternity (Jun 1, 2010)

I could not to the MIVW in Holland


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

well the bbs are off the car for winter now and not sire if they will be back on next year as i have a set of 3 piece splits sitting in the house waiting for some new tires


----------



## konrad_mk3 (Feb 11, 2007)

Perfect Car!! One of the nicest seats i've ever seen. keep up to good work.


Personally I like the ch's better in silver, but black looks good too!


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

konrad_mk3 said:


> Perfect Car!! One of the nicest seats i've ever seen. keep up to good work.
> 
> 
> Personally I like the ch's better in silver, but black looks good too!


the replacement alloys are a 3piece 19" and in silver aswell


----------



## spoon! (Sep 1, 2005)

Bump... so nice!


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

Over the holiday period , i been messing around with some spacers to get the new 19" alloys to sit right in the rear arches, let me know what you think!


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## Nick. (Feb 12, 2009)

Damn, that sits perfect! I wish they sold SEATs here...I'd probably own a Leon instead of a Jetta :laugh:

Oh, and if you know anyone with OEM Cupra R 18" wheels, send them my way. I'll buy them!


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

here is a seek preview of how the car will be sitting this year , most pics will follow


----------



## oswaldo1982 (Dec 17, 2009)

beautiful car!! love the interior! what color are those seats?


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

The colour of the seats a brick , they were done about 7years ago

As ultimate dubs is this weekend ,I though I would post a better pic of the new wheels on the car now


----------



## Freeternity (Jun 1, 2010)

very nice :thumbup:


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

these were taking at Ultimate Dubs2011


----------



## Htpifa (Apr 16, 2011)

good post,interesting


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Nice looking car. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

I have finally managed to get my new management fitted into the back of my Seat Leon Cupra(i believe this my be the first Seat Leon Cupra in the UK to run E-level ) ,this week and had my first go at doing some hardlines , (i still too do the hardlines for the compressors ,but ran out of pipe and need to get some checkvales aswell)

these pics were from Ultimate Dubs 2011 in March 
























this was taking a few week later for my feature in Golf+ 









I was running airlift autopilot on the car for 8months and fancied a changes so after speaking to Luke at Plush Automotive , a deal was done for e-level management but during the waiting for the kit to arrive in the UK i ended up get exo mounts and a new accuair air tank and a other viair 4800cc compressor ordered so the whole kit would arrive at the same time .

















I want the controller to be placed some where in the car ,where it was going to be easy to reach when driving and also it could be removed from the car ,so i ended up making a custom insert in the driver's door pocket

















thanks for looking and look forward to your comments


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

there been a few small changes done to the car since UD in march ,thought i would post some pic that was taking at GTI international in June


----------



## VRCex (Jan 2, 2003)

*Amazing!*

Yeah, your car is amazing man... I love interiors and suspension....


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

VRCex said:


> Yeah, your car is amazing man... I love interiors and suspension....


Cheers , I have managed to get some more copper hardline for the compressors and hope to have the lines installed this week if all go too plans


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

On the weekend of the 6/7 of August myself and a group of friends travelled to Holland for MIVW 

What a great weekend , even when I got a fright by being told to park in the carpark , that was quickly sorted by Barrie as he was told the same . We got the cars inside the show area and started to give the car a quick wash but it rained on and off for the 1st hour then the sun came out, so we got the cars dried and booked the the cars into the s+s , with in 20mins the judges were over to me to judge the car (all before 11am) which meant me and uncle Terry could go for a quick walk through the show ground as Barrie waited to get judged. By the time Barrie was judge the sun was out and abit of wind about to make it feel abit cooler , everyone of us ended up with bright red face or calfs . The trophies were delay to problem with the screen to show the cars that won unit 4.45pm so time was ticking down as the last checking for the ferry was 7.30pm and we had a 45 mins from the show ,so we all plan to leave at 5.30pm and if anybody won after that mark and chris would go up and the trophies . What I like about MIVW s+s they alway do the group opposite to all the other show so it meant the SEAT. Class was one of the first groups , I meet a new friend for denmark ,Jesper Nissen who has a seat altea which I though would have got 1st came 3rd, I am not sure what came second , too my surprise when they shout out my name for 1st place ,I was abit hyper like a cat on a hot tin roof . So that make it a trophy for every year I have been to MIVW (2nd place 2008, 1st place 2009, 1st place 2010, 1st place 2011)


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

Well thank nearly the end of the show season here in the uk, which has been kind too me and Leon ,at the last show I was at I came a away with best Seat at Edition 38 (which is the second time in 2 year I have won it ). Now I need too think what to do with the car (a) strip the car and sell it and put all the bits onto a beetle or (b) take the car off the road an do more smoothing to the bodywork and get fully painted ?


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow. That air set up is insane. good work man. the BBS's were my favorite on this car but the splits look good too. good work:thumbup:


----------



## Bogdy (Dec 20, 2011)

Very nice car! My girlfriend has a Seat Leon 1M and started slightly easier with the changes. Good luck with the car!


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## barryf1fan (May 24, 2010)

:thumbup: :thumbup:

Just read through your entire thread... amazing job you've done!
Car looks fantastic, and I bet you turn heads anywhere you go.

:beer:


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

barryf1fan said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Just read through your entire thread... amazing job you've done!
> Car looks fantastic, and I bet you turn heads anywhere you go.
> ...


 Thanks you very much . 

The day has came , the car is getting stripped of it wheels,air ride and recaro ,then it will be sold in feb to a mate


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

It finally came today the car was dropped off at it new owner today , as I went to pick up it replacement in a 2009 passat cc gt 2.0tsi . I got a few ideas what I want to do too it ,but I will wait for about 6 months to get the funds saved back up first


----------



## Sonic303 (Nov 13, 2009)

Would do so much for a Cupra :thumbup: fav car hands down


----------

